# Soft Tyvek 1443 Bulk Roll



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I've got a connection that is willing to sell me Tyvek 1443 for relatively cheap. They sell them in huge rolls which is more than I would ever need or use.

I am not looking to make a profit off of this, but I am looking for someone to go in with me to purchase this bulk roll. I would be looking to sell about 125 yards for what I would pay, roughly $2.00 USD/yard. (Shipping for you would be extra). I say roughly because I have not ordered yet and I will know the exact cost of it on Monday. I am quite confident that this will be the final price, but if not, I will let you know before ordering.

Does anyone want to go in with me? I would simply cut off your share and ship it to you. PM me if you are interested.

Does anyone know of a place cheaper than $2.00 USD/yard?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

How wide of a roll is it? I may be interested.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Oops, sorry, should have been more specific. Roll is 60" (5') wide.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

GG have you sewn your own before? I was wondering how many you could squeze out of a yard if it is 5 ft wide?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/northwind-decoys.php

Check it out. This should give you a good start.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Is this the same Tyvek they use for houses? I guess more specifically is it the stuff that has the Tyvek band name on one side or is this stuff that is blank?


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

No, this stuff is all white. This is not the commercial Tyvek housewrap. It is the 1443 which is type 14 (the good stuff)...


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

thats not too bad. I think i paid $90 for 40 yds shipped to my door.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'd use wooden dowels or steel stakes....GG's plastic steaks really break easily!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Your not supposed to sit on them.......Or digital cameras!!!! :withstupid:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Monte,
Ladders in your garage rated for 260lbs crumble under you. How do you expect a northwind stake to survive. :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Yo Gandergrinder, I wasn't aware you were all artsy craftsty. Maybe I can get some first hand knowledge of those windsocks this spring? I only have class on TR! 8)


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I actually dated Martha Stewart for about 8 months. :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wow you are one really lucky man. uke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

gandergrinder said:


> I actually dated Martha Stewart for about 8 months. :lol:


Wow, I have never felt more sick in my entire life! :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> actually dated Martha Stewart for about 8 months.


That is just wrong GG, Plus now I knwo why you are getting out of finance if you gave Martha the info on Imclone!!!! :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Ha ha ha. Yes I have a twisted sense of humor.

Cmon Dan don't you believe in creative finance.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Squeeker, did you ever find out the price on that stuff for sure? I may be interested. Also what's something like that gonna cost to ship, has to be kinda heavy.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

I've no longer got a 20-25 yd x 5' roll of tyvek.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Martha ain't bad. Definately a GILF. :rollin: Just kidding of course.


----------



## kels3 (Dec 15, 2004)

I need some Tyvek. Do you still have some left? Can you tell me where to purchase?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

me too


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

last yr i bought some for 3.00 yd shipped to my door.i would be willing to take some more for tthat price


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Sorry to say but the Tyvek roll is gone. I may order some more in the future and I will let you know when I do.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I now have the ability to bring in rolls of Tyvek 250 yards in length. I am also setting up so that I can easily spool off amounts less than that for people...Is there anyone out there that would want an entire roll of 250 yards in length? (This is still the 1443R soft Tyvek that is excellent for making custom Northwinds)...

Squeeker


----------



## fish&amp;hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

Squeeker-

Yes, I would be interested in buying 100 yards if you are still getting it for $2 p/y. Any idea what it would cost to ship it to Minneapolis.
If anyone else in Mpls. is interested in getting some please let me know, we could go in on shipping together.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

The cost is $2.05/yard USD...This may change in the future, depending on the US/CDN exchange rate.

For shipping purposes, the cost will depend on how you are willing to accept this Tyvek...If you want it in a roll, it will be more expensive. A roll of 250 yards will weigh approximately 33 pounds and will be somewhere between $20-$35 USD to ship...A roll half that size will obviously weigh only half of that but the dimensions will still be roughly the same (not the same diameter anymore, but 60" length still applies). It would be definitely beneficial to share a roll with someone if you can...

On the other hand, once I get set up with a measuring device (roller style unit), I will be able to measure off lengths much less than that. If you are willing to live with creases, I can fold it up and further reduce shipping costs. (I always crumple my Tyvek up a little anyways, just so it gets nice and soft, so it would not be an issue for me). If you would be okay to have it folded (and you wanted a large amount like 100 yards), I would have to cut it about every 25 yards, to ensure that it can be folded. I don't know exactly what shipping would be for this, but I can say it would be MUCH less...


----------



## fish&amp;hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

Squeeker-

Thanks for the info. If I had my choice I think I would rather have it shipped in a roll, I'm thinking it might be a bit easier to work with than unfolding the material and trying to make it stay flat (true or not???). How long do I have to buy the tyvek from you? I'm not really in any hurry, I just bought 15 dozen N. winds that I am going to tinker with. That should keep me busy for a while anyway. 
I am really hoping someone else in Minneapolis will see this post and want to buy some. So if you will have the material for a while I might wait a week or two to see if someone wants to go in on it with me. If you are in Minneapolis and want to buy some please email me: [email protected]


----------



## 1700fps (Jan 20, 2004)

i too may be interested in an entire role of it. i am just startin to look into makin my own so i've been grabbin data from various sites. (mostly here, BIG THANKS!!) i haven't really began thoroughly price checking everything so..... i'll have to see what i find and compare.


----------



## Dan_Mohn (Jan 18, 2005)

I am also interested in getting 50 or so yards, email at : [email protected]
Thanks


----------

